# Lumber Yards in Central Georgia



## rlrjr (Aug 17, 2010)

Good morning all;

I'm trying to find some local lumber yards within a reasonable driving distance of Griffin, Georgia. Thanks in advance for all your input.


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

Try this http://www.thewoodyard.com/. He's in Griffin, GA. Haven't been there but a pretty good website.
Good luck.

joe


----------



## rlrjr (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Joe! This guy is right in my back yard almost! I did find a lumberyard down in Barnesville, Ga that carries stock and they are supposed to have some cedar in by Monday but I will check the Wood Yard out on my way down to Barnesville. Great tip, man. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

rlrjr,

If you have time to let the lumber dry, as it looks like you have some land on your pictures, you can try a saw mill who has wood at different states of air drying. He is wonderfully inexpensive compared to the big box stores.

I think they owners name was/is Max and I bought some whiteoak and cedar from him about 7 years ago. He will mill your lumber for you if you can get the tree to him. The mill is on hwy 92 toward Fayetteville just before you get to Chantilly LN (which is across from Lake Horton). His place is on the left as you go toward Fayetteville. If you go to google and then type in map hwy 92 Fayetteville GA it should bring up the map. Trace 92 back to lake Horton and Chantilly LN then zoom in to a close level and then hit satellite view and you will see the sawmill next to the lake with piles of wood.

Royal


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

And I just had an idea. Go to Craigs list. Type Kiln Dried in the search. Do it for the Atlanta area. And walaa… you'll find several different places. Let us know which you go and see and what you think!

Royal


----------



## rlrjr (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Royal. Looks like I'm going to be busy Monday morning finding all these wood outlets. I had no idea there were so many of them so close to me. Guess that's why I posted this question of Lumberjocks!!

Right now I'm back in the shop trying to teach myself how to French polish a piece of Georgia pine. I'm still not there yet but I do see some improvement in the results since yesterday morning. I just sanded the shellac off the wood for the 3rd time since yesterday and did a final sanding using 600 grit wet/dry today and I'm going to give it another try in just a minute.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweetwater Lumber in Austell would be well worth the drive.


----------



## rlrjr (Aug 17, 2010)

JoeK…..stopped by the WoodYard this morning and much to my surprise the owner used to be a land surveyor and a friend of mine whom I haven't seen or heard from in, probably, well over 20 years. We caught up on people that we commonly knew and worked with over the last 30-40 years and it was a real treat to reconnect with him.

Since I'm trying to focus on box building he has more than enough lumber in stock to satisfy my immediate needs and he carries a broad spectrum of hard woods.

Many thanks for the tip. Small world, isn't it? You just never know whose path you may cross or when it's going to happen.

Rick


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

Rick,

Cool beans man.

Royal


----------



## joek30296 (Jul 21, 2010)

rlrjr,
Glad to be able to help. I plan to go down there myself one of these days. It's not very far from Newnan.
Take care,
joe


----------

